# Post Office Travel Plus card



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi

Has anyone had any experience of using the Post offices Travel Plus card?

We are going away next week and i am leaving sorting out the Euros a bit late. Its a Mastercard that you load with euros so you can't overspend.

I have seen forum discussions about other types of pre loaded cards but not the Post office one.

I have read all the leaflets and it seems ok but just wanted a bit of reassurance if possible before I load all our hard earned Euros on to it.

Regards

Lindybell


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Lindybell

Yes. Had one our first tour. We have a Caxton Card now and my advice is to go for the latter.

Caxton quote a 7 day delivery time but I think that's a safeguard on their part we had ours in just 3 days. When you order it online you'll need your passport no and you can choose your pin no too. You can order a second card which isn't a bad thing in case you lose one, you'll need your partners passport no to do that and I think there's a £5 charge for that one

We prefer the Caxton as the Post Office admin was poor. 

Enjoy your trip

Keith.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

The PO travel card plus is new and really easy to set up and can be used just the same as any card abroad. Allow a couple of days before you travel, as when you go into branch with your ID (passport or D/License) to purchase the card with Euro's loaded, you cannot activate the card for 24 hours to get the PIN.

Bit of advice, always best to use cash if possible when buying currency or getting a Travel card, as if you wish to use a card - debit or credit in the PO, your bank will charge you for using your card, so cash is advisable.

Patty


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for the advice I think as we only have a few days I had better go for the Post office card this time just to make sure it arrives.

Kind regards

Lindybell


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Patty123 said:


> Bit of advice, always best to use cash if possible when buying currency or getting a Travel card, as if you wish to use a card - debit or credit in the PO, your bank will charge you for using your card, so cash is advisable.
> 
> Patty


Not necessarily so in relation to DEBIT cards as far as I am aware. Not all banks charge. I purchase money via loading my Caxton card as well as cash from ICE and am not charged. All credit card transactions are however charged.


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

kc10 said:


> Hi Lindybell
> 
> Yes. Had one our first tour. We have a Caxton Card now and my advice is to go for the latter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Lindybell

You get your Travelcard Plus straightaway at the Post Office, you just need to activate it 24 hours later by telephone.

gelathae

Most banks charge for buying currency whether Debit or a Credit card when using either at the Post Office.


Patty


----------

